# Two blondes....



## Einstein (Jun 14, 2009)

Two blondes in a lift. 

The 1st one says "ive just done a pregnancy test". 

The other one replies "were the questions hard?"


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 14, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Two blondes in a lift.
> 
> The 1st one says "ive just done a pregnancy test".
> 
> The other one replies "were the questions hard?"



you know that's gonna get a certain someone going don't you Einstein!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 14, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> you know that's gonna get a certain someone going don't you Einstein!



AHEM... ME ?????? OR AM I BEING UNFAIR ?:


----------



## Einstein (Jun 14, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> you know that's gonna get a certain someone going don't you Einstein!


 
All the blonde ladies on this forum with diabetes, or with family who have diabetes are far too clever and would know that this would never be them


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 14, 2009)

Einstein said:


> All the blonde ladies on this forum with diabetes, or with family who have diabetes are far too clever and would know that this would never be them



Good defense!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> AHEM... ME ?????? OR AM I BEING UNFAIR ?:


 
Never you Anne-marie 

Well not in my opinion anyway!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> AHEM... ME ?????? OR AM I BEING UNFAIR ?:



You got to stick up for yourself girl!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 14, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Good defense!


 
Thank you, I rest my case


----------



## Steff (Jun 14, 2009)

pmsl


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 14, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> You got to stick up for yourself girl!



Hey I bl**dy did Rossi !!!  You did imply me though !!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 14, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Good defense!



CREEP !!!!!!! , YOU MEN STICK TOGETHER !!! IT WONT DO YOU ANY GOOD !!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> CREEP !!!!!!! , YOU MEN STICK TOGETHER !!! IT WONT DO YOU ANY GOOD !!


 
Hey, my explanation was fair and honest. Leave me out of this!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey I bl**dy did Rossi !!!  You did imply me though !!!



Good on you. Me no, just expecting your ahem re the comment on those with fairer hair.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 14, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Hey, my explanation was fair and honest. Leave me out of this!



Hey it was you and your sidekick Rossi that started it !!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 14, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Good on you. Me no, just expecting your ahem re the comment on those with fairer hair.



Ok then Rossi , I'll let you off this time , dont knock us natural blondes though


----------

